# Battery Temperature



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

What would you recommend to be the highest temp your battery should be for normal use? I want to see how far I can safely OC. Right now I'm at 40°C on the charger at 1.3ghz


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

I try not to let mine get much higher than that. They have a safety rating of much higher than that I believe, but when I can feel the heat through the plastic AND through my case, I let it cool down for a while.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have been doing that as well, however as I said earlier, I want to go on an OC'ing 'spree' and see how far I can go


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Jmoney4769 said:


> I have been doing that as well, however as I said earlier, I want to go on an OC'ing 'spree' and see how far I can go


I wouldn't go over like 120°F, which is about 48°C


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, I have been finding most people say don't go over 50 so that's pretty close


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Glad this thread is here to clear that up. Saw mine was at 107°F and started getting concerned since I could feel the heat!


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

I remember the safety rating of my OG Droid was like 130 or 150 F, but I was always scared once it got up to like 115. Chances are, it's fine, but I like to air on the side of caution.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

i always get worried if i can feel heat thru the battery cover...thats when i bring the oc'ing back down a notch


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

I just talked to Motorola tech support. They said not to go any higher than 60°C(140°F)


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Jmoney4769 said:


> I just talked to Motorola tech support. They said not to go any higher than 60°C(140°F)


well there we go....thx man


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks. I had to explain to them I was a rooted user and knew what I was doing. At first they just told me not to leave it in the sun :3


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

I haven't gotten my X battery to get much above about 105f. On my OG Droid, the battery safety shutoff kicked in at about 130f and the phone would shut down. As long as you are using an OEM battery, the phone should shut down before the battery reaches an unsafe temperature or thermal runaway. This does not mean to run it at that temp, but it should not cause any major issues if it happens once in a while.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

"abqnm said:


> I haven't gotten my X battery to get much above about 105f. On my OG Droid, the battery safety shutoff kicked in at about 130f and the phone would shut down. As long as you are using an OEM battery, the phone should shut down before the battery reaches an unsafe temperature or thermal runaway. This does not mean to run it at that temp, but it should not cause any major issues if it happens once in a while.


OC to 1.35 or higher or radically lower voltage or both. My phone runs fine at about that temp with some extreme undervolting going on


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Jmoney4769 said:



> OC to 1.35 or higher or radically lower voltage or both. My phone runs fine at about that temp with some extreme undervolting going on


I can't stand using my phone at those temperatures, my hands get to hot lol.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Jordan8 said:


> I can't stand using my phone at those temperatures, my hands get to hot lol.


You can only really feel it if you touch the Verizon logo or the bottom of the battery compartment. Then again, I do have a case on, so that could have something to do with it


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Jmoney4769 said:


> You can only really feel it if you touch the Verizon logo or the bottom of the battery compartment. Then again, I do have a case on, so that could have something to do with it


I've always felt it on the back where the speaker is, I have an otterbox but haven't been using it lately which probably has something to do with it.


----------



## YvesSaintYuki (Jul 20, 2011)

The highest my phone has gotten was 120° I was overclocked to 1350ghz with the min at 1000mhz, on low voltage.. But it just shut off..

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

